# Timer For Filter



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

I recently dropped 30 bucks on a power outlet that has a neat programable outlet system. I'm useing it to put two 15 watt florecent bulbs on a 12 hour on/off cycle. I'm doing this on a 10 gallon planted tank, and was wondering if there is any advantage of putting the filter on a timer too. Since I have about 3 watts per gallon, I'm wondering if C02 might become an issue. Someone a long time ago told me that if i turn the filter off either during the day or at night (I can't remmeber which) that this could help with the C02 issue....

First, is there any truth to this? Second, which is it, off during the day or night?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2006)

You shouldn't turn the filter off because the bacteria will slowly die and you'll experience a mini-cycle. Maybe they meant turn the CO2 off at night. Some people that use pressurized CO2 turn it off at night since plants don't use much CO2 at night. You could run an airstone if you are worried about the fish.

Do you have CO2 setup yet? If not, then I wouldn't worry about CO2 levels in the tank.

With 3wpg over a 10g you don't have to have CO2. It is about medium, maybe medium-high light. So you are on the border of needing CO2. If you use alot of fast growing plants, you shouldn't need CO2 because they will outcompete the algae.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

There is no advantage to running a filter on a timer. BUT there are lots of disadvantages. If you do that your tank will be in a neverending cycle. You will have bacteria kills and then attempts at regrowth. This will only create a very deadly situation in your aquarium for your fish. Let the filter run all the time.


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I was clearly misinformed.


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

I could see a timer used if the tank was in one's bedroom and the thing had to be LOUD! I'm talking double tower overflows, a huge Skimmer and a wet/dry to boot. I'd rig it to go off when I'm trying to sleep but kick back on in 3 - 4 hours later (but nothing a good set of ear plugs can't fix). But a meager 10 gallon can't make that much noise. 

The plants will absorb O2 in the dark hours and release CO2 (which increases the CO2) that is "if" there is no airation to break the surface tention (which speeds up the gas exchanges). If the air pump's making too much noise (put a towel under it) or the small hang-on making loud splashy noise (then silicone a bit of plastic to extend the "lip" this also helps with hard water crust).


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

> that is "if" there is no airation to break the surface tention


This is exactly my question....I actually find the sound of my fishtank pleasent and easy to sleep to..

The issue is that there is Plenty of Airation at night...


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Just keep your hand out of the warm water at night when you are sleeping.


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

Haha, Good Advice


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Plants do not put off enough Co2 at night to harm fish. I've never needed an airstone for this even with DIY co2 running 24/7. If you have a pressurized setup, turn it off when the lights go out.


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm not so much worried about having too much CO2 as I am with having not enough, though that is a good thing to know. 

I was wondering what do you mean by pressurized system, do you mean chanister filter? Do you mean a CO2 system?


----------



## Old School (Jan 29, 2007)

This is an old thread,but I'm new around here,lol. My experience with turning filters off at night,which I've done for many years, is that it never caused a mini cycle nor did it throw my tanks into a never ending cycle.I've never detected an ammonia or nitrite spike after the filters have been inactive overnight.Ammonia and nitrite always read zero in the morning, so I concluded that there may not be a bacteria die off or if there is,it may not be significant enough to have an impact on the bio-system.Every aquarium is a unique case unto itself and this of course is relevant to my tanks only.Posting this as general information,NOT ADVISE,nor do I advocate that anyone stray from their preferred management routine.


----------

